# Finally %@#& redfish on the fly



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

I finally got a break from the Flyfishing God.The weather was near perfect,the tides were moving,and the redfish were hungry.I poled in front of 9 pods of mudding reds and had 8 hook ups,landed 5 and keep two for the grill.The water was still murky to muddy but the Reds gave themselves away by their long mud trails.It was a great day to be out in West Bay yesterday.Fly for the day was Redfish Crack.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Whats the fly look like? Can you post a pic of the fly?

Rob


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Rob S said:


> Whats the fly look like? Can you post a pic of the fly?
> 
> Rob


 I posted one last fall on 2 cool,but I will look for another and try to get it up. I tried posting some pics with the report but they did not load.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Dang crackhead reds....... Wtg SS


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Redfish crack*

I hope these will help out.The materials that I use are as follows:
Tail is tan craft hair(barred w/ black marker),couple of strans of flash,palmer one orange hackle for collar, body is cactus chanelle in olive,small bead chain eyes,4 rubber legs tied in on top.I use spinner bait rubber skirts for the legs in orange/green.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------

